# Dental floss



## Newtothiss (Mar 10, 2022)

I enjoy this strange new hobby. I learn lots of history, get lots of exercise, see pretty scenery, find neat stuff and learn about things I didn't know existed.
Like these dental floss bottles.

Guessing they are from the 20's or 30's?


----------



## hemihampton (Mar 10, 2022)

Interesting. Lots of People like to Collect anything from Owl Drugs, Kinda has a cult following. LEON.


----------



## Newtothiss (Mar 10, 2022)

hemihampton said:


> Interesting. Lots of People like to Collect anything from Owl Drugs, Kinda has a cult following. LEON.


Good to know.


----------



## Wildcat wrangler (Mar 11, 2022)

I never did like history class (bad teachers!) but loved tangible history. After researching any given bottle and coming up with these crazy stories, time and again, well those people were true rebels. Lots were in and out of legal difficulties. (Jail) then-on to the next town to do it again. Omg, world class party people, right down to those spaced out kids! (No wonder they all looked like that in pix). But there are some real surprises, if you read up on what your finding. Then the people who are drawn to the love of trash…. Really are some of the best people, anywhere. And you will never drive by a trash heap, old dump or privy quite the same, as before. And the bottles are SO lovely. Good exercise, fresh air, nice times out in the country- adventure, stories- bottle shows (SATURDAY!)

Now for the down side. When,at last, you have TOO many really nice bottles. (There’s such a thing?) And more than half are in boxes, because you have your exotic cattery living in your home. Servals will break your stuff…. Not on purpose, but because they are scientists studying gravity. Or when they put up a fence around your best spot and all you can do is lose sleep thinking about hoping the fence but then there’s those pesky German shepherds with the teeth. Or you keep screwing up your hands and your nail girl yells at you in front of people. That’s when it sinks in that YOU ARE the hopelessly addicted recycler, which is a ridiculous thing to be addicted to. No patch- no 12 step program- just- your on your own, but for the rest of us! Welcomed to the club. 
Kat >^..^

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## saratogadriver (Mar 11, 2022)

I've always thought those sheared lip screw thread bottles are older than ABM, older than 20-30s.    I know some of the products I've seen from VT medicine companies in those type closure bottles are from companies that were TOC or older.

Bet some owl drug collector would be happy to snap those up.

Jim G


----------



## Newtothiss (Mar 12, 2022)

saratogadriver said:


> I've always thought those sheared lip screw thread bottles are older than ABM, older than 20-30s.    I know some of the products I've seen from VT medicine companies in those type closure bottles are from companies that were TOC or older.
> 
> Bet some owl drug collector would be happy to snap those up.
> 
> Jim G


Stuff in and around the same hole was early 30's at the latest, turn of the century at the earliest.
All the coolest stuff had been in pieces though. 

These were the nicest of these little bottles. I've found well over a dozen, but not in such great shape.


----------



## Newtothiss (Mar 14, 2022)

Wildcat wrangler said:


> I never did like history class (bad teachers!) but loved tangible history. After researching any given bottle and coming up with these crazy stories, time and again, well those people were true rebels. Lots were in and out of legal difficulties. (Jail) then-on to the next town to do it again. Omg, world class party people, right down to those spaced out kids! (No wonder they all looked like that in pix). But there are some real surprises, if you read up on what your finding. Then the people who are drawn to the love of trash…. Really are some of the best people, anywhere. And you will never drive by a trash heap, old dump or privy quite the same, as before. And the bottles are SO lovely. Good exercise, fresh air, nice times out in the country- adventure, stories- bottle shows (SATURDAY!)
> 
> Now for the down side. When,at last, you have TOO many really nice bottles. (There’s such a thing?) And more than half are in boxes, because you have your exotic cattery living in your home. Servals will break your stuff…. Not on purpose, but because they are scientists studying gravity. Or when they put up a fence around your best spot and all you can do is lose sleep thinking about hoping the fence but then there’s those pesky German shepherds with the teeth. Or you keep screwing up your hands and your nail girl yells at you in front of people. That’s when it sinks in that YOU ARE the hopelessly addicted recycler, which is a ridiculous thing to be addicted to. No patch- no 12 step program- just- your on your own, but for the rest of us! Welcomed to the club.
> Kat >^..^
> ...


I think you may be right?
There's no help. There's no getting better.
Just getting stranger and stranger.

Oh well.


----------



## K6TIM (Mar 16, 2022)

hemihampton said:


> Interesting. Lots of People like to Collect anything from Owl Drugs, Kinda has a cult following. LEON.


It's inresting to see an inside label like your two bottles espc. for dental floss from Owl drug'store!


----------



## Bohdan (Mar 16, 2022)

Wildcat wrangler said:


> I never did like history class (bad teachers!) but loved tangible history. After researching any given bottle and coming up with these crazy stories, time and again, well those people were true rebels. Lots were in and out of legal difficulties. (Jail) then-on to the next town to do it again. Omg, world class party people, right down to those spaced out kids! (No wonder they all looked like that in pix). But there are some real surprises, if you read up on what your finding. Then the people who are drawn to the love of trash…. Really are some of the best people, anywhere. And you will never drive by a trash heap, old dump or privy quite the same, as before. And the bottles are SO lovely. Good exercise, fresh air, nice times out in the country- adventure, stories- bottle shows (SATURDAY!)
> 
> Now for the down side. When,at last, you have TOO many really nice bottles. (There’s such a thing?) And more than half are in boxes, because you have your exotic cattery living in your home. Servals will break your stuff…. Not on purpose, but because they are scientists studying gravity. Or when they put up a fence around your best spot and all you can do is lose sleep thinking about hoping the fence but then there’s those pesky German shepherds with the teeth. Or you keep screwing up your hands and your nail girl yells at you in front of people. That’s when it sinks in that YOU ARE the hopelessly addicted recycler, which is a ridiculous thing to be addicted to. No patch- no 12 step program- just- your on your own, but for the rest of us! Welcomed to the club.
> Kat >^..^
> ...


You sound like you had a LOT of "bad teachers".


----------



## K6TIM (Apr 13, 2022)

Bohdan said:


> You sound like you had a LOT of "bad teachers".


Well the "bad" teacher is a matter of of who and what teacher.So don't judge a book by it's cover!
I found a Tiffiny lamp shade,and all.So dumpster diving is name of the game!-TIM/K6TIM


----------



## Bohdan (Apr 13, 2022)

There you go.
A "good" teacher (or any teacher) would have taught you how to spell "Tiffany).


----------



## K6TIM (Apr 13, 2022)

OK teacher so  you know what it was tiffany so what's the problem DUD! Just trying to help you.I won't from now on big shot!


----------



## Wildcat wrangler (Apr 13, 2022)

Bohdan said:


> There you go.
> A "good" teacher (or any teacher) would have taught you how to spell "Tiffany).



How come every time I see you on here your always trying to start a thing with somebody? Every time you start in on someone. All the rest of the time, it’s peaceful- just smooth sailing, with people who know a thing about mutual respect. What a happy guy you must be, from within. I’m sorry for you!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## K6TIM (Apr 13, 2022)

You people need to learn about bottles and glass first.I start something because you have "no" idea about glass or glass bottles.GO TO Historic bottle web site read it COMPLETELY then smart off to me Teacher
THIS IS ONLY A HOBBY FIRST OF ALL!


----------



## Wildcat wrangler (Apr 13, 2022)

K6TIM said:


> Well the "bad" teacher is a matter of of who and what teacher.So don't judge a book by it's cover!
> I found a Tiffiny lamp shade,and all.So dumpster diving is name of the game!-TIM/K6TIM



Hey, around this crowd…. Garbage is where you find it, right? (I’ve been finding mine at the antique store lately). I haven’t done a good dumpster dive in years, so your taken me back…..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildcat wrangler (Apr 13, 2022)

K6TIM said:


> You people need to learn about bottles and glass first.I start something because you have "no" idea about glass or glass bottles.GO TO Historic bottle web site read it COMPLETELY then smart off to me Teacher
> THIS IS ONLY A HOBBY FIRST OF ALL!



And besides that…. Your in the wrong room, Bo- this isn’t the jerk forum!  K6…. How did u know that’s what I like to do is read everything I can find about glass and bottles as well as history of it all….  Love that stuff!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Newtothiss (Apr 13, 2022)

K6TIM said:


> You people need to learn about bottles and glass first.I start something because you have "no" idea about glass or glass bottles.GO TO Historic bottle web site read it COMPLETELY then smart off to me Teacher
> THIS IS ONLY A HOBBY FIRST OF ALL!


You are reading the wrong stuff (kinda), you've been decades off...


----------



## Newtothiss (Apr 13, 2022)

Wildcat wrangler said:


> Hey, around this crowd…. Garbage is where you find it, right? (I’ve been finding mine at the antique store lately). I haven’t done a good dumpster dive in years, so your taken me back…..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


"Antique store" lol. I'm in it for the dig


----------



## Wildcat wrangler (Apr 13, 2022)

Newtothiss said:


> "Antique store" lol. I'm in it for the dig



Like 30 years back, me too! I’m still up for a good dig but they are fencing it all in, around here. The good thing about the antique store is I get to choose- while digging is a “you get what you get” kind of deal…. Much like the auction lots with all the strange stuff you don’t know what the heck it is? I’ve done so well on the “what the heck” things in those boxes, but would have thrown some $500 things in the trash if not for these guys, around here. A lot of the time, the antique store sells me straight from the dirt bottles- cleaning them is something I could give up easily, but still having to knock out the dirt clods!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Newtothiss (Apr 13, 2022)

If it wasn't for the hunt, trek and dig, I'd never have all this useless pretty shit around the house lol.

To each his own..

People like me are why you get to stay clean and warm.


----------



## Wildcat wrangler (Apr 14, 2022)

Newtothiss said:


> If it wasn't for the hunt, trek and dig, I'd never have all this useless pretty shit around the house lol.
> 
> To each his own..
> 
> People like me are why you get to stay clean and warm.





Newtothiss said:


> If it wasn't for the hunt, trek and dig, I'd never have all this useless pretty shit around the house lol.
> 
> To each his own..
> 
> People like me are why you get to stay clean and warm.



I do love the dig- really! And the hunt and trek. And your right about the staying warm thing. I’ve been out for the last year, doing straight up gnarly rock climbing to see and pick up a couple of these:







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bohdan (Apr 14, 2022)

K6TIM said:


> OK teacher so  you know what it was tiffany so what's the problem DUD! Just trying to help you.I won't from now on big shot!


Try this instead:
OK*,* teacher*,* so you know* that* it was* "Tiffany". S*o what's the problem*, *Dude*? *Just trying to help you. I won't from now on*,* big shot!
(What exactly were you trying to help me with, dude/bro/man?)


----------



## Old man digger (Apr 14, 2022)

Newtothiss said:


> I enjoy this strange new hobby. I learn lots of history, get lots of exercise, see pretty scenery, find neat stuff and learn about things I didn't know existed.
> Like these dental floss bottles.
> 
> Guessing they are from the 20's or 30's?View attachment 235362View attachment 235363


Just make sure you take care of those labels. As it seems to be the only indication they are from the OWL DRUG CO.


----------



## Newtothiss (Apr 15, 2022)

Old man digger said:


> Just make sure you take care of those labels. As it seems to be the only indication they are from the OWL DRUG CO.


I think only the one is.

I've found some that were ACL (destroyed them on accident), a few with decayed inner paper labels and a bunch more I buried (accidentally).


----------

